# my homemade trailer...what do you think?



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

i still have to attach the wheels and paint it but its almost done...


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

That looks good. :beer:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

That is the first wood V-nosed trailer I have seen. You did a nice job! Make sure your paint job is as good as the rest of your work. Good prime job and at least 2 top coats. Nice work.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

should i use latex or oil paint?


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Id use a good outdoor latex...but only because i dont realy have any experience with Oil based.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Just a tip for your front V, add some kind of barrier like hard steel or alum, trust me, you will have rocks that kick up and will put little dents in your wood, we have tried and learned, hope this helps.
Adam
If you look at commericail enclosed trailers, they have like a diamond plated steel thats in the front, thats what im talking about, hey the only thing you need now is some decals!!! Load it up!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Looks good so far.

Did you build the trailer also?

I am thinking of converting an old snowmoblile trailer in to an enclosed trailer with a couple of dog kennels in the front.

How did you attach the metal frame of the walls to the trailer and what size tube did you use for the walls?

Be sure to post another pic when all done.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

I made the frames myself and welded the walls frames on the main frame...For the walls i used hss 3/4''x3/4''.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Looks much better than mind, oh yeah I don't have a trailer. Nice V at front should help with the high price of gas

Latex Paint

Don't forget to put holes in the floor for fishing


----------



## moyak (Aug 12, 2005)

Good job on your trailer Giant...........
çà à l'air d'être un bon site très intéressant aussi :wink:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I agree with the latex paint. It is easier to work with and easier to repaint.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Would it make sense to stain the trailer instead of paint it. That way when it comes time to touch up you could just restain and not have to scrape. Just a thought and I would get some opinions at your local home improvemnet store before doing it.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Or, you could skin it with colored steel or aluminum siding. Never have to repaint and really makes it solid. :2cents:

Nice job BTW! :beer:


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

still have to put the fenders and the diamond plate on the nose as dirt guard...thanks for the tips TripleCurlOutfitters.


----------



## roseaugoosehuntingFREAK (Sep 10, 2005)

NICE you got a polaris thats the way to go :sniper:


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

whats the problem?


----------

